# new teacher



## metron (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi everybody , i am a new EYFS teacher in Bahrain and i woulld like to know how to
start my themes. In Bulgaria i would start with Autumn but here when does Autumn start? Please help


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

HI,
Moved to correct forum location.


----------



## Flying in the Face Of.. (May 22, 2015)

Hi Metron, 

You could start with autumn in Europe, if you look at the weather in Bahrain (online, using your computer), you will see it is different to Bulgaria.


----------

